# Khám phá những màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái hấp dẫn nhất hiện nay



## sonecofive (17/4/21)

Mẫu thiết kế nhà mái Thái đang dần trở thành xu hướng được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn. Thiết kế thoáng đãng, kết cấu khỏe khoắn tinh tế giúp cho nó có sức hút mãnh liệt với các gia chủ. Tuy nhiên để có ngôi nhà đẹp và hoàn hảo thì bạn cần có nước sơn hài hòa và phù hợp với bố cục cũng như những điểm nhấn của ngôi nhà. Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn cũng như bổ sung cho mình cách phối màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái thì để ECO FIVE gợi ý cho bạn nhé.

*Ưu điểm của những mẫu nhà mái thái*
Không thô cứng như những mẫu nhà mái bằng, cách điệu như mẫu nhà mái lệch, đến với mẫu nhà mái thái bạn cảm nhận được sự vững chắc, tinh tế cũng như sự sắc sảo của ngôi nhà. Phần không gian sử dụng thoáng mát với lối thiết kế biệt thự vườn giúp cho không gian sinh hoạt của các gia đình được thoải mái nhất.

Thiết kế mái vừa truyền thống, vừa hiện đại giúp chúng ta nhớ đến những mẫu nhà 3 gian thời xưa. Mái được lát ngói hoặc tôn giúp ngôi nhà trở nên thu hút hơn. Được cách điệu từ chính mẫu nhà thời xưa, phần mái thái có những điểm gờ trở nên tinh tế và có điểm nhấn hơn so với mẫu mái trơn.






Ưu điểm của nhà mái thái​Nếu như những ngôi nhà mái bằng bạn chỉ có thể tạo điểm nhấn khu vực mặt tiền, thì đến với thiết kế nhà mái thái ngoài phần tường bạn có thể tạo điểm nhấn trên chính phần mái nhà. Có thể là màu sắc của gạch ốp mái, màu của mái tôn, hay cũng có thể là màu của điểm gờ trên phần mái nhà.

*Gợi ý những màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái đẹp*
Có nhiều mẫu nhà mái thái khác nhau, kéo theo đó cũng sẽ có nhiều cách phối màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái khác nhau. Chúng tôi sẽ gợi ý cho bạn một số cách phối màu mới lạ nhất giúp bạn có thể lựa chọn màu sơn cho ngôi nhà của mình nhé.

*Màu sơn ngoại thất nhà phố mái thái*
Với các gia đình ở phố thì thường diện tích xây nhà sẽ hẹp và khó có thể tạo điểm nhấn trên ngôi nhà. Thay vì sử dụng những màu lòe loẹt; bạn có thể ưu tiên lựa chọn sơn nhà màu trắng sứ giúp ngôi nhà trở nên nổi bật hơn.

Phối màu sơn ngoại thất thật hài hòa; sẽ khiến cho ngôi nhà phố của bạn trở nên nổi bật với những ngôi nhà cao tầng xung quanh. Thay vì chỉ sử dụng màu trắng sứ thì bạn có thể sử dụng thêm các màu sơn khác; để làm điểm nhấn, giúp công trình trở nên nổi bật và hoàn thiện hơn.






Phối màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái​Nếu sử dụng tường màu trắng sứ; bạn nên sử dụng phần mái ngói màu đỏ cho ngôi nhà trở nên hài hòa. Thêm vào đó những điểm nhấn tại phần cột, khung cửa sổ bằng màu nâu, đỏ đất, xanh dương;.. để ngôi nhà của bạn thêm thu hút.

*Màu sơn ngoại thất biệt thự mái thái*
Nhắc đến biệt thự chắc hẳn bạn sẽ nghĩ tới những mẫu nhà rộng lớn, nguy nga, sang trọng; cùng với màu sắc sặc sỡ. Suy nghĩ của bạn đúng nhưng không phải nhà biệt thự nào cũng sẽ có màu sắc lòe loẹt hay sặc sỡ như vậy. Có những ngôi nhà có màu sắc hết sức giản dị; nhưng vẫn toát lên vẻ đẹp tinh tế vốn dĩ trong thiết kế của nó.






Màu sơn ngoại thất biệt thự mái thái​Bạn có thể sử dụng màu trắng sứ hoặc trắng sữa làm màu sắc chủ đạo cho ngôi nhà của mình; vừa giản dị lại vừa tinh tế. Thay vì sử dụng phần mái màu đỏ; bạn có thể sử dụng mái màu xám để tăng độ tinh tế; cũng như thể hiện được hết những nét cổ có trong phong cách nhà biệt thự.





​
Ngoài ra gam màu vàng nhạt được rất nhiều hộ gia đình sử dụng; khi phối màu sơn ngoại thất cho nhà biệt thự. Khi đã sử dụng màu vàng nhạt thì bạn nên kết hợp với màu xám hoặc xanh than của phần mái thái; để ngôi nhà của bạn trở nên đẹp và thu hút hơn nhé.

*Màu sơn ngoại thất cho nhà cấp 4 mái thái*
Hiện nay nhà cấp 4 đang được xây dựng phổ biến tại các vùng ngoại ô. Với ưu điểm tiết kiệm chi phí, tiện lợi trong quá trình sử dụng; khiến cho mẫu nhà này được nhiều gia đình lựa chọn.






Phối màu sơn ngoại thất nhà mái thái​Phối màu sơn ngoại thất cho nhà cấp 4 cũng không quá khó khăn; bởi diện tích phối màu của nhà cấp 4 không nhiều. Hơn nữa với những mẫu nhà cấp 4 bạn có thể kết hợp thiết kế sân vườn; để không gian sinh sống thêm thoáng mát.






Phối màu sơn nhà cấp 4 đẹp​Đối với ngôi nhà cấp 4 mái thái trở nên thu hút; mát mẻ và tạo cảm giác thoáng mát thì màu xanh lam là lựa chọn vô cùng hoàn hảo cho ngôi nhà của bạn. Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng đá ốp tường để trang trí cho phần mặt tiền thêm nổi bật. Những viên đá sẫm màu khi kết hợp với xanh lam khiến cho tổng thể của ngôi nhà vô cùng hấp dẫn.

Ngoài ra màu xám kết hợp với trắng sứ cùng điểm nhấn ở phần cửa của ngôi nhà sẽ khiến ngôi nhà của bạn trở nên nổi bật hơn đấy nhé. Hãy cân nhắc lựa chọn và phối màu công trình thật cẩn thận để có ngôi nhà ưng ý nhé.

*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*

*Fanpage:  **sonecofive*
​


----------

